

Bellroy.com: a really nice product website - stevewilhelm
http://bellroy.com/

======
avalore
I would have considered a purchase but they lost a sale from me by making it
frustrating on mobile.

There are still too many sites that don't make hover actions function as two
tap links for mobile users.

------
tanepiper
Actually have to agree - I ended up buying one of their wallets based on the
site (I was looking at several other too)

